# Mailman delivered...



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Well, some pics and no comments.



















Some more later...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

WTF? Already delivered? ****ING SEPOMEX THIS IS A JOKE


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Finally!!


Congrats!!!

The black pearl is a "complete" jewel now!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> WTF? Already delivered? ****ING SEPOMEX THIS IS A JOKE


Tell me about it... 
One package sent Nov-28th, returned to sender by Jan24th
One package sent Dec-29th, delivered Jan-24th
Last package sent Dec-30th, not delivered yet

Where's the logic in it?


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Tell me about it...
> One package sent Nov-28th, returned to sender by Jan24th
> One package sent Dec-29th, delivered Jan-24th
> Last package sent Dec-30th, not delivered yet
> ...


So you are still expecting another package??? the tires and other brakes?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Package sent on December 12, recieved in Mexico December 18, not delivered yet...


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

That half eaten bread in the background is sick!

I went today to the post office and they dont have it yet  It was a bit disturbing to see the conditions of the few packages they had there...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

crisillo said:


> So you are still expecting another package??? the tires and other brakes?


Yup, tyres, pedals and brakes.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> That half eaten bread in the background is sick!


Eating it should be the sick stuff!!!


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Eating it should be the sick stuff!!!


 :eekster: :yikes:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Yup, tyres, pedals and brakes.


Complete winter ovehaul for the black pearl.... did you install the RF cranks too?? and the wheels were ready.. did you pick them up yet?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

crisillo said:


> Complete winter ovehaul for the black pearl.... did you install the RF cranks too?? and the wheels were ready.. did you pick them up yet?


Not yet... I still need the parts for the cranks and I need to face one of the sides of the BB shell. I measured and it's dead on 73mm... ok, +/-0.05mm except for a spot where the chain made a scuff on the shell's face.

The wheels should be ready today. I'll see if I can pick them up today or tomorrow.

Yeah, thanks to the complete "winter" (we ride all year long  ) overhaul. First major overhaul after one year of nice use, some misuse and little abuse.


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

NICE!, now, whos stuff is that? 
you guys have been talking about packages, ugi, joined shipping packages, aduanas, contrabando, friends who travel to the states, monkeys on unicycles for so long I got confused. 

thats a sweet shifter/RD combo btw, ive got the same on my fs and x-9 on my ht.


----------



## tucky (Dec 21, 2005)

saweeeeeet, Sram rules. should've got X.9 but still Sram. I'm trying to get a Sram cassette, Congrats on the buy.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Not yet... I still need the parts for the cranks and I need to face one of the sides of the BB shell. I measured and it's dead on 73mm... ok, +/-0.05mm except for a spot where the chain made a scuff on the shell's face.
> 
> The wheels should be ready today. I'll see if I can pick them up today or tomorrow.
> 
> Yeah, thanks to the complete "winter" (we ride all year long  ) overhaul. First major overhaul after one year of nice use, some misuse and little abuse.


The facing is a quick job (if the shop has the tools of course) and what parts R U missing for the cranks?

Yeah I know you can ride all year long...actually sometimes you probably can't but because of the pouring rain (at least in CR it is so) not because of the cold.... but nice to see the "perlita" getting some TLC 

Can't wait to see those wheels.... I have been having dirty thoughts about another set of Hope Pro 2 but with DT 4.2s.. for the SS.. a friend of mine asked me if I wanted to sell the XT wheelset currently on the SS... and you know how it is.. it hard to stop UGI


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

triphop said:


> NICE!, now, whos stuff is that?
> you guys have been talking about packages, ugi, joined shipping packages, aduanas, contrabando, friends who travel to the states, monkeys on unicycles for so long I got confused.
> 
> thats a sweet shifter/RD combo btw, ive got the same on my fs and x-9 on my ht.


It's mine trip... at the end, my stuff got delayed and noone else could join shipments with me... Besides, I have stuff coming from different places.

Tucky... yeah x.9 is much nicer, but more expensive and IMHO, shifters are "consumable" items. Double the expensive drivetrain is not double times better.  
Oh, and stick to shimano for cassettes. The ideal drivetrain is SRAM triggers and RD, Shimano FD and cassette. The chain and crankset can be anything.

Cris, I'm missing a platic bearing cup and a couple 1mm spacers (weird stuff being them rubber/steel washers).

I can't wait to get my wheels!


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> It's mine trip... at the end, my stuff got delayed and noone else could join shipments with me... Besides, I have stuff coming from different places.
> 
> Tucky... yeah x.9 is much nicer, but more expensive and IMHO, shifters are "consumable" items. Double the expensive drivetrain is not double times better.
> Oh, and stick to shimano for cassettes. The ideal drivetrain is SRAM triggers and RD, Shimano FD and cassette. The chain and crankset can be anything.
> ...


what are the spacers for?? BB cup spacers? or some other spacer that Race Face uses...??


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

crisillo said:


> what are the spacers for?? BB cup spacers? or some other spacer that Race Face uses...??


The bearing plastic cup is the insert that goes between the cranks spindle and the bearings.

Those spacers are to remove axial slop. Titus bikes just need one for the RF cranks.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> The bearing plastic cup is the insert that goes between the cranks spindle and the bearings.
> 
> Those spacers are to remove axial slop. Titus bikes just need one for the RF cranks.


Yeah.. I understood the cup part... just didn't know what the 1mm spacers where for... just though you wanted some custom chainline, therefore using thinner spacers on the BB...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Well... went to the Post Office to pick up THA package!

Everything's here... Now I can mount the cranks, pedals, new Schwalbes... 

PICS TONIGHT (Not as good as Rzoz's... My camera is crappy. As a photographer, I'm very good wrenching bikes)


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Well... went to the Post Office to pick up THA package!
> 
> Everything's here... Now I can mount the cranks, pedals, new Schwalbes...
> 
> PICS TONIGHT (Not as good as Rzoz's... My camera is crappy. As a photographer, I'm very good wrenching bikes)


Sweet!!!

No matter your skills... we want bling pics!!! (You can get photo skills with time)


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

I owe you more pics... But here's how Nobby Nics look on my new wheels!

The front 2.4 is smallish.... Like 2.25" real, but has a nice height and volume (52mm wide casing, 56mm footprint width). It will do good for a good all-arounder. Weird the direction that Schwalbe states, but it's correct.

The rear is very small... Even smaller than a 2.1" Kenda. 49mm casing, 52mm footprint. However, this is a rear tyre and will perform very good.

Knobs are well spaced and the compound is on the sticky side to the touch.

Both are tall tyres... pretty much as old-skool Specialzeds that I love.

Casing is thin... but not much more than a Kenda. But these Mofos are stupid light!

They mount fine on the rim. The rims are the ones that seem to have certain resistance for the tyre to be mounted/dismounted. But the trick is to send the tyre to the center groove of the rim.

Pics of the pedals to come...










PS... Rims are for Schrader valves!!! The way it should be. Presta is for pussies...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

ah... the pics... 

EDIT: it was just imageshack not responding... a couple of refreshes did the trick...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> I owe you more pics... But here's how Nobby Nics look on my new wheels!
> 
> The front 2.4 is smallish.... Like 2.25" real, but has a nice height and volume (52mm wide casing, 56mm footprint width). It will do good for a good all-arounder. Weird the direction that Schwalbe states, but it's correct.
> 
> ...


They look awesome.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

I told you those suckers were light... and since you are a light fellow, they should pose no problems... I mean they even hold my heavier self


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

One comment, try to align the tire brand labels with the rim ones for major style points!!!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

crisillo said:


> One comment, try to align the tire brand labels with the rim ones for major style points!!!


I haven't noticed it... LOL...

The front I like the way it is... "Cross Pattern" 

The rear is the one that looks FUGLY!


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

By the way,

Feliz Cumple, Rene!!!!!!!

Muchas Felicidades!!! (me acabo de recordar )


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

crisillo said:


> By the way,
> 
> Feliz Cumple, Rene!!!!!!!
> 
> Muchas Felicidades!!! (me acabo de recordar )


Mil Gracias, Cris!! :thumbsup:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

crisillo said:


> By the way,
> 
> Feliz Cumple, Rene!!!!!!!
> 
> Muchas Felicidades!!! (me acabo de recordar )


ESTAS SON LAS MAÑANITAS QUE CANTABA EL REY DAVID... A LOS CLETOS DE MONTAÑA..SE LAS CANTAMOS ASI...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Mil Gracias, Cris!! :thumbsup:


Como decimos en CR: Pura Vida!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> I haven't noticed it... LOL...
> 
> The front I like the way it is... "Cross Pattern"
> 
> The rear is the one that looks FUGLY!


What looks FUGLU? your rear? tell us something new...

about the wheels, what is fugly?


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

es hoy!?? tu cumple?   

Bueno pues felicidades! un abrazo de parte de los jovenes del foro!

545.. tacu y un servidor!!  

vas a ver a Abel este sábado? dime para acopmañarte!


Felicidades otra vez!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Captain Jack Sparrow said:


> es hoy!?? tu cumple?
> 
> Bueno pues felicidades! un abrazo de parte de los jovenes del foro!
> 
> ...


Gracias Toc!!

Creo que no voy a ver a Abel... Tal vez para que me caree el eje de centro. Pero creo que lo voy a solucionar con una lima y mucha paciencia. Es solo una rebabita. Las caras y cuerdas estan muy bien.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> What looks FUGLU? your rear? tell us something new...
> 
> about the wheels, what is fugly?


Well... my wife says I have a nice rear...

But I was saying the labels not aligning (or having a pattern) on the rims and tyres is what looks fugly.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> Well... my wife says I have a nice rear...
> 
> But I was saying the labels not aligning (or having a pattern) on the rims and tyres is what looks fugly.


Actually, I don't care 2 much for alignement of labels, as long as they're there 

Your wheels & tires looks pretty nice!

Now I want mine! damn it!

Still getting a 'stuff not here' from postal office!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Feliz cumpleaños profeta warp warp!!!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Feliz cumpleaños profeta warp warp!!!


Thanks, Tacu!

Asl long as you're not implying that:

a) I look like that guy on the pic or that I use a silver purse :nono: 
b) That guy is my b-day present from you and 545


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

I'm p!ssed about my mailman! 

Just ranting and ranting....

I just want to know where the !"#$!"#$! box is!

I guess I'll go back to being productive and work for a while...


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> Thanks, Tacu!
> 
> Asl long as you're not implying that:
> 
> b) That guy is my b-day present from you and 545


No. This guy is 

Happy birthday!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> No. This guy is
> 
> Happy birthday!


Nice camel.... uh... toe?

This and the pic of "Rocky_Sparrow's Double" makes me think you're in the "experimentation stage" we go through our puberties... :skep:

As long as you overcome it...


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> Nice camel.... uh... toe?
> 
> This and the pic of "Rocky_Sparrow's Double" makes me think you're in the "experimentation stage" we go through our puberties... :skep:
> 
> As long as you overcome it...


Well, I thought you liked men in tight pants...
Would you prefer this guy as your present??


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Well, I thought you liked men in tight pants...
> Would you prefer this guy as your present??


I actually prefer chicks like this...

But hey... Whatever floats on your boat... I appreciate the goodwill...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> I actually prefer chicks like this...
> 
> But hey... Whatever floats on your boat... I appreciate the goodwill...


Let me remind you 545 has a fetish for Stargate-ish people and midgets :nono:


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

*Now that's a photo!*

All right Warp, fess up who's the hottie and where have you got her hidden?


Warp said:


> I actually prefer chicks like this...
> 
> But hey... Whatever floats on your boat... I appreciate the goodwill...


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Let me remind you 545 has a fetish for Stargate-ish people and midgets :nono:


Stargate-ish midgets....:yesnod:


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

*Congratulations Warp, happy birthday :ihih: *


----------



## Arbuz (Aug 4, 2006)

Comprale zapatos Gamebox 
Feliz Cumple vato *Warp*.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Heads up!

New Hope Pro 3 disc straight pull hubs...

These look sweet!! Check the link for more new Hope sweetness!

https://www.bikemagic.com/news/article/mps/UAN/5349/v/1/sp/


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

crisillo said:


> Heads up!
> 
> New Hope Pro 3 disc straight pull hubs...
> 
> These look sweet!!


grrrr... don't want to look at wheels for now.... damn snailmail..


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> grrrr... don't want to look at wheels for now.... damn snailmail..


no news, still?... 

:madman:


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Warp said:


> I actually prefer chicks like this...
> 
> But hey... Whatever floats on your boat... I appreciate the goodwill...


Now Warp, that brings back memories, dam you, you have held onto that one for a longtime...


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

This is my favorite girl in the WORLD. 5 months now, check those eyes out.....:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Whafe said:


> This is my favorite girl in the WORLD. 5 months now, check those eyes out.....:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Awesome eyes... she will be a heartbreaker!!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Whafe said:


> This is my favorite girl in the WORLD. 5 months now, check those eyes out.....:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


*Whafe*... Blue and clear as New Mexico's (and Sonora's) sky!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

She's a cutie....

An yep, I've had that one on my hard drive for a long time... 

*Lynx*, I forgot who the hottie is... but Whafe knows who's her.

*Gambox*... That's jailbait, bro! I like'm LEGAL and fully grown up! Girls under 20's get on my nerves and I'm one of those that think that experience is actually a good thing. 

*Tacu and 545*... Once you get past the "experimental stage", you'll realize girls are better than midgets and guys in spandex... Now just listen to the old ones... 

*Arbuz*... Thanks, bro... But would you please come out of the rock you've been hiding lately?

*Cris*... It's rude to do that to guys who have just bought wheels, you know? DROOOOOOOOL!!!!! (I haven't had any PM's, BTW  They take their time to answer as they're usually busy)


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> *Cris*... It's rude to do that to guys who have just bought wheels, you know? DROOOOOOOOL!!!!! (I haven't had any PM's, BTW  They take their time to answer as they're usually busy)


Well.. you know..UGI is uncurable  (thanks, man!)


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Man alive I am glad for all you guys, tower of strength and you dont even know it !!!

Am off for a glorious night ride, dang its cold too.. Later


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

Gambox said:


> *Congratulations Warp, happy birthday :ihih: *


Dios miooooooooo !:eekster: de la rodada de tacu y de 545cu4ch!!! y posiblemente a marchas forzadas de la mia :lol: no,,, yo no le hago a la pedofilia.... :nono:  ut:


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

crisillo said:


> no news, still?...
> 
> :madman:


no, no news at all. This is where the expression 'no news is good news' doesn't work!


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> no, no news at all. This is where the expression 'no news is good news' doesn't work!


yeah... well.. more patience my friend...I know you are running very thin in patience... but hold on...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Whafe said:


> Man alive I am glad for all you guys, tower of strength and you dont even know it !!!
> 
> Am off for a glorious night ride, dang its cold too.. Later


So how was the ride????


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Warp: A bit late but happy birthday!!!

Whafe: congrats on that beautiful babe, I was thinking Warp and I were the only ones with more mouths to feed around here!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Elma, thank you, yep a few mouths here and there.

crisillo, ride was great, quite cold, but a cool full moon night really. Good to get 2 rides in before Saturdays ride.............


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Whafe said:


> Elma, thank you, yep a few mouths here and there.
> 
> crisillo, ride was great, quite cold, but a cool full moon night really. Good to get 2 rides in before Saturdays ride.............


Sweet.. I am waiting for a 203mm rotor to show up before they ship the order with my lights...I will be night riding soon too 

How long are your rides in the cold?? usually I cannot ride that long.. only an hour or 2...


----------

